# IBS and GERD



## Poopa (Dec 12, 2001)

For the last five years I feel that I live in a constant state of not feeling well. My symptoms go from terrible IBS cramping and constipation to GERD symptoms. Sometimes they overlap and that is the worst time. However, my latest bout of GERD is burping and the lump in my throat which is very uncomfortable. Also the tight feeling in my chest. Now my GI doctor keeps readjusting the medication for both because the Librax for the IBS makes the GERD worse when I am having a flare up. So between the IBS medication and the GERD medication I don't even have to eat. I just tired of this whole mess. Thanks for any information you can lend.


----------



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

Poopa, I get so mad at these pill-pushers sometimes. The medications often make us feel worse than when we started. I'm sick of the whole mess too! Recently I have heard of a couple of books that I'm going to try. They deal with taking control of your IBS and GERDS through diet and life style. I hope they work . I just don't have the strong faith in Docs that I used too. Karen


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi,-I suffer from both IBS and Gerd..I'm not sure which one I hate more!! The feeling youhave in throat is all part of the Acid Reflux Problem. A GI Doc once explaned it to me saying..when your esophagus is to acidic you get whats known as a "globus" sensation. SomeDocs will say its all "stress" but then again they say that for IBS/Heartburn/Indigestion too.The drugs for Gerd in my case make my IBS symtoms much much worse and the drugsfor IBS don't even help the IBS or the Acid Reflux..The way to treat both these conditionsI believe is trying various natural supplements...you may want to start off by getting a bookcalled NO More Heartburn by Dr. Sherry Rogers she has dozens of things to try..and reallyhelps you to have a good understanding. It is possible to get better!!! Mine has improvedabout 50% in the last 6 months..just keep reading everything you can..and experimentinguntil you find the right combo... free to email me for any advice.And most importantly..Don'tever to lose Hope!!!!!!!


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have both IBS and gerd I don't like any of the IBS meds because they have side effects Prevacid is stronger than pepcid 20 ml but I take pepcid because its faster acting and I often eat and drink things I shouldn't your only suppose to take Prevacid once a day


----------



## KTpower (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm NOT ALONE!! wow, i just joined this help group and i can't tell you how relieved i am to hear i am not the only one to suffer from both refulx and IBS. is it common for the two to go hand in hand? i've only recently been diagnosed with reflux (last 6mo) and i am going thru the process of finding a drug to help. i've tried ranitidine - nope, protonix - nope, and now i am about to go on reglan. i know that it is a lifestyle change, but it is so hard. i am an avid athlete and lots of time i don't have time for dinner until later at night. i work all day and then work-out and then eat. my reflux rarely involes chest pain or acid - just regurgitation. my IBS is mostly gas and bloating. i've had this for 2 years now. i'm having difficulty finding food that helps both my IBS and refllux. it seems everything good for IBS is bad for reflux. can anyone suggest some food alternatives? i never know what to eat. anybody found some neat tricks to help with the reflux/IBS? i'm willing to try anything. thanks so much.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi all,Yep I have GERD and IBS too, but just to make things more interesting I have a Hiatus Hernia too. I take Pantoprazole = Somac (aka Protonix, Pantoloc) tablets once a day (and have done for almost 4 years now). Mostly, they work really well, but I do still have days where I am 'acidy' no matter what I do.Dietary changes really do help too, I would urge all of you to avoid:ï¿½	fried or fatty foods; ï¿½	spicy foods; ï¿½	onions; ï¿½	peppermint or mints; ï¿½	chocolate; ï¿½	tomato-based foods; ï¿½	drinks such as coffee, tea, cola; and ï¿½	citrus fruits or drinks.ï¿½	alcoholI personally cannot tolerate the slightest amount of alcohol, it burns like the fires of hell all the way down my throat and sits in my stomach burning for hours after. I also can't touch ANY kind of fruit juice.I pretty much never have any of the things on the above list with the exception of chocolate. It is the one thing I can't give up, but I only have very small amounts of it and not very often.Poopa, I am not sure, but I think GERD does often form a part of the whole IBS picture too.Here are some links to articles about GERD on a medical website too, they are very informative and offer ideas on treatments, symptoms, things to avoid etc. Hope they help, I know how unpleasant GERD symptoms can be. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3352 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3426 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3353 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3351


----------



## musket (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi I too suffer with IBS and ulcerative oesophagitis my Dr put me on Somac I found it verygood but on occasions I take Somac at night and zantac in the morning. I have been drinking pepermint tea for my IBS and its made the other worse, Now I take Fibretone DR Sandra Cabots healthFormula I have found this helps me alot as I get very bad consitpation which brings on the IBS I make my own tea now, five cinnamon sticks and ginger root cut up leave the skin on, bring to the boil then simmer for one to two hours add brown sugar to taste. I put mine in the presure cooker on low for half an hour makes good drinking hot or cold and has know bad afects on my tum I have tried most of the herbal tea's but have decided to give them all away. I have been on this merry go round for ages keep trying this and that, this is the best I have been for while keeping my fingers crossed


----------

